# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  На «Игромире – 2014» Logitech «вооружит» компьютеры MicroXperts и киберспортивную команду WePlay

## Labs

Швейцарская компания Logitech (SIX: LOGN) (NASDAQ: LOGI)  примет участие в крупнейшем событии года российской игровой индустрии – выставке «Игромир-2014», представит свои игровые аксессуары вместе  с компьютерами MicroXperts и «вооружит» киберспортивную команду WePlay Team,  которая примет участие в финальных сражениях Golden League Wargaming.net за призовой фонд в размере 100 000 долларов США.

«Надеемся, что наши гаджеты помогут добиться победы всем игрокам — отметил Роман Монин, генеральный директор представительства компании Logitech в России. — Ведь в современных компьютерных играх успех зависит порой от предельной точности и скорости движений, а также надежности и прочности игрового «железа». Инженеры Logitech успешно реализуют данные параметры в гаджетах G-series, обеспечивая максимальные шансы на успех при прочих равных. Все-таки любая техника не подменяет собой настоящее мастерство и  целеустремленность». 

Для таких мощных ПК, как MicroXperts G-серии необходимы игровые гаджеты, которые  помогут реализовать все преимущества и сделают путь к победе в игре максимально коротким даже с самыми сильными противниками. Поэтому компьютеры MicroXperts на выставке «ИгроМир-2014» будут оснащены мышами, клавиатурами, гарнитурами и ковриками от мирового лидера в области периферийных устройств – компании Logitech.

Так, у участников 16 турниров по игре Counter-Strike, которые пройдут на стенде MicroXperts,  будет возможность протестировать и оценить выдающиеся характеристики новой игровой мыши Logitech G502 PROTEUS CORE.  

Эта мышка имеет множество вариантов конфигурации, совмещает в себе первый в мире оптический сенсор с чувствительностью до 12000 DPI, возможность индивидуальной настройки веса и адаптации к любой поверхности. Превосходное управление и настраиваемость делает эту мышь уникальным инструментом в игре, как для продвинутого киберспортсмена, так и для начинающего геймера.

Наиболее выдающиеся результаты этот и другие манипуляторы смогут показать на фирменном игровом коврике Logitech G240 CLOTH GAMING MOUSE PAD, текстильная поверхность которого дает идеальный коэффициент трения, улучшая управление и точность позиционирования курсора. Плотная текстура способствует четкой работе датчиков, особенно Logitech G. Мягкая резиновая основа обеспечивает устойчивость, сохраняя удобство использования.

Кроме того, каждый игрок сможет оценить тихий ход и максимальную отзывчивость клавиш механической клавиатуры G710 PLUS MECHANICAL GAMING KEYBOARD. А звук Dolby 7.1 гарнитуры G430 SURROUND SOUND GAMING HEADSET позволит точно определить, откуда в игре доносится звук, что поможет определить точное расположение противника.

Также передовыми игровыми гаджетами от Logitech будет оснащена команда «танкистов» Weplay Team из Республики Беларусь. Эти игроки в World of Tanks стали фаворитами Silver League Wargaming.net, что позволило им выйти в высшую Golden League. В этой лиге они также добились большого успеха и стали  участниками финала, которой пройдет в рамках «Игромира-2014».

----------

